# 2004 Touareg



## jlroe (Sep 4, 2006)

Thinking about buying a 2004 model. Is there anything to be careful of or common problems that the first model year had? I would like any info you have on a V8. 
Thanks


----------



## WorthlessGerman (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

General consensus is to stay away from 04 models - there were significant problems with the first year models. Most have been taken care of with the various TSBs and recalls, but if you can find an equivalent 06 or newer model and the price isn't out of your range, you're likely to be much happier in the long run.


----------



## jlroe (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (WorthlessGerman)*

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mark78 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

I bought a late vin # 2004 with low miles, Been great with little issues.
When the model came out in late 03 and early 04, there were several nagging items but the dealer work them out.
My 04 V8 has been a blast. I recommend it.
Read the FAQs items. Gives you a sense what the good vins are


----------



## jlroe (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (Mark78)*

Thanks, I.ll check on the VIN# and see if it was involved in any of the issues. Was there any major issues or just small nagging problems?


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

I've been driving a 04 v8 for almost four years and have had minor things fixed with a dealer visit. VW did a classy job of resoving all issues. this truck is a great off roader and sedan like on the highway. I bought the truck in FL in Nov 04 and shipped it to CO when I bought a place there and it loves the mountains. I don't drive it that much as it has only 22,000 miles and yet my complaints are few. It's loaded so there was a lot that could or can go wrong but its no different that my BMWs, the first 5k miles are usually the worst so if money is an issue get an 04.
Check out Edmunds.com for their appraisal as to value. Note: I have sold all my cars but for one over 40 years and found you can save a significant amount over trading in. Mostly bimmers and Mercedes, this VW is in a class with them.
Good luck


_Modified by Soft Roader at 9:28 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## DJL SLC (Apr 8, 1999)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

Have a 04 V8 as well. Has around 32K on it now, bought it new in August of 04. 
No real major problems, a few TSBs taken care of by VW. The biggest one was the stepper motor on the center differential. Caused 'tire scrubbing' during turning at low speeds. Ended up being a computer control issue, so it was re-flashed/updated, and that took care of it. Another item was the head unit not consistently ejecting CDs. Unit replaced by dealer. 
It's important to find a good service department that wants you to be satisfied. It took a while for me to find one. I've been getting my t-reg serviced at a different dealership than where I purchased it from. 
The T-reg is a nice vehicle. It really shines on vacations or long trips. It is very versatile, yet very comfortable.


----------



## tskeen (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (DJL SLC)*

Have a 04 V8 bought new. Like most we had some issues early on. Now @ 67,000 miles. Been great truck for us. Eats tires hard on brake pads. (still have org. brakes except pads







) Very supportive dealer early on made the difference. (Harper's in Knoxville TN) Not all 04s are bad!


----------



## jlroe (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (tskeen)*

Thanks for the info! What's the real world mileage that you can get with the V8?


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

My 2004 has had some problems taken care of by dealer. The biggest problem needed new alternator . AS above tires lasted 19k and needed new brakes on front and rotors (720.00) Most of my mileage is city and short highway get around 11.5 mpg. 16- 18 on the few trips I have taken. I bought the Treg new and now have 30k. You definetly need an extended warranty. Service is very pricey. 110.00 to change the oil but it uses synthetic 10k between changes. Overall I really like the car.


----------



## VIVDUBBER (Nov 12, 2005)

An '04 is not a death sentence but there is no way of telling which one will give you more problems unless you get if from an owner that has kept up on the servicing and TSB's or you get it for a dealer with a competent service department.
What I am saying is if you know the history of the vehicle you will have a greater piece of mind.
With that said. I blindly purchased (with faith) an '04 V6 used
It had a few revisions done to it while others were not addressed.
I am a hands on person so doing the little updates was not a problem to me.
I don't really have anything to talk about with my V6 it has generally been trouble free except for a coil pack dying on me.
Everthing else has been cosmetic basically cosmetic or something I could handle my self.
Common things you could find in an '04 is: (don't let the list scare you all these things don't happen but could)
Cracked wood peices (simple hairline cracks)
Peeling paint: Locations
Driver door handles
Radio buttons
Steering wheel buttons
Center console buttons.
Skipping driver side wiper (id it has not been replaced already)
Sagging Parking brake pedal
TPMS issues (the battery in most likely start dieing now)
Sticking CDs (this can be overcome without replacing the radio)
Sqeeky dash.



_Modified by VIVDUBBER at 12:44 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

my 04 is still going strong.
the tsb's need to be done for sure...
but at this point, in 2008, if you can get a look at the records and they're ok...i'd say someone else took care of the headaches and now you get to enjoy a great vehicle.
all that said, if it's a later 04 vin, i would buy an extended warrantee and not worry about it.
after a rocky first couple of months with ours that was the dealer more then the treg... these days i'm not even thinking about getting a new car... at least till i can get a diesel v6... need a third row for the family...


----------



## MarkJnK (Jan 22, 2008)

General concensus is that VIN 45000 and up is a better bet. I have a 62XXX and mine has been fantastic. I really couldn't ask for more from a vehicle like this, it is truly special. Regardless of VIN, it is a good idea to get an extended warranty, and ideally buy a CPO vehicle from a VW dealer for the greatest peace of mind.


----------



## jlroe (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Touareg (jlroe)*

Thanks to everyone for all the great information!


----------

